
SpaceX plans to send two people around the Moon - adrianpike
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/27/14754404/spacex-moon-mission-2018-elon-musk-announces-private-citizen-passengers
======
cletusw
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13748302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13748302)

